# Help and Advice > Home straight >  Antidepressants

## colin

Hello there. Its been a long time since i have been on this website and the truth is it's because i'm feeling much better these days so I'm grateful for that. I had a read of a few peoples posts just now and i really feel for anyone coping with depression/anxiety as I know how destructive it can be. 

Although it was a variety of things/people (mainly simply good caring people) that helped me through depression, taking antidepressants did help when I was in a tough place and couldn't think straight enough to get out of the hole I was in. I was just listening to a radio program about medication and had the thought i'd like to share this here. I just remember the hell i went through before starting the medication because of the 'i should be strong enough to get through this on my own' thing. Looking back now that was so unnecessary. I mean we all need a little help sometimes, whether its from a loved one or a coffee to help us get going in the morning and I see taking antidepressants as no different. I haven't taken them for a few years and feel fine. I know what I need to do to take care of my mental health and generally do it.

I especially remember doing research online about antidepressant meds while I was considering it, and as with most stuff online, found mostly horror stories. Now i'm by no means suggesting that they don't have adverse effects on some people, but I just wanted to share my experience with them as being very positive and constructive. 

Thats all. I felt gradually more able to deal with the thoughts I was having and didn't feel so strung out. Then when I felt in a stable enough place in my mind and life, I gradually stopped them, under the care of a doctor. 

So if anyone has any questions feel free to ask and if not i hope this might be of help to someone. It's not as bad as you think, and as someone who has come through a pretty rough year of depression, i can tell you, hang on in there, it's worth it : )

----------



----------


## Paula

Thanks for this post, Colin, its so encouraging to hear how beneficial ADs can be  :):

----------


## Suzi

A great post. Thank you so much Colin.

----------


## OldMike

Thanks for the post Colin. I personally found anti-depressants are a great help.

----------


## Jarre

They keep me ticking over and able to work and get up each morning but it is true people seem to only focus on the negative symptoms of them rather than how much the positive symptoms out weigh the negative itms but like everything it effects people in different ways but always nice to see positive posts about how they have helped people.

----------


## Emmie

Craking post!

----------


## Arty

I agree with you Colin. Depression is an awful disease, it can make life a living hell. I have also found ADs beneficial, I am so grateful to the psychiatrist I see regularly, literally life changing. There is no shame in getting help.

----------


## Bella

This gives me hope  Thank you x

----------


## jamie

> Hello there. Its been a long time since i have been on this website and the truth is it's because i'm feeling much better these days so I'm grateful for that. I had a read of a few peoples posts just now and i really feel for anyone coping with depression/anxiety as I know how destructive it can be. 
> 
> Although it was a variety of things/people (mainly simply good caring people) that helped me through depression, taking antidepressants did help when I was in a tough place and couldn't think straight enough to get out of the hole I was in. I was just listening to a radio program about medication and had the thought i'd like to share this here. I just remember the hell i went through before starting the medication because of the 'i should be strong enough to get through this on my own' thing. Looking back now that was so unnecessary. I mean we all need a little help sometimes, whether its from a loved one or a coffee to help us get going in the morning and I see taking antidepressants as no different. I haven't taken them for a few years and feel fine. I know what I need to do to take care of my mental health and generally do it.
> 
> I especially remember doing research online about antidepressant meds while I was considering it, and as with most stuff online, found mostly horror stories. Now i'm by no means suggesting that they don't have adverse effects on some people, but I just wanted to share my experience with them as being very positive and constructive. 
> 
> Thats all. I felt gradually more able to deal with the thoughts I was having and didn't feel so strung out. Then when I felt in a stable enough place in my mind and life, I gradually stopped them, under the care of a doctor. 
> 
> So if anyone has any questions feel free to ask and if not i hope this might be of help to someone. It's not as bad as you think, and as someone who has come through a pretty rough year of depression, i can tell you, hang on in there, it's worth it : )


Great post, thanks for letting us into your head! I would avoid anti-depression tabs at all costs but I don't hold it against anyone who decides to take them

----------


## Jarre

Ad's may not always help everyone in all situations as everyone is different and some work for some, some work for others, but you should never discount going on them if there's a chance it will help you cope. You need to be very careful not to generalize statements like that and be clear its your personal opinion only as with mental health desperate people can take things literally hence why we have to be fence sitters and not tell a person if it will work or not just suggest it is something they could consider trying with the assistance of their GP / MH team and here are what some members have felt going on them, but also to know that effects are general to the sole person and you may not get them or work as well / bad as it has for others.

----------

Suzi (04-05-17)

----------


## EJ

I think you have stirred up a hornets nest tbh. I don't think that I would be here today without medication. That includes an anti depressant and a mood stabiliser. I have tried most types of therapy including living in a therapeutic community with out drugs in the 1980s. I don't think you can be anti medication. If you are very very unwell like I was then that will be the first line of treatment including possibly a stay as an inpatient.

----------

Paula (05-05-17)

----------

